# My FLIPPIN slice



## d-townhackin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey all im really getting annoyed with my slice. When i swing i get good distance but i slice so bad. I am haing trouble getting rid of my baseball swing casue i used to play baseball. I always step with my front foot and i step to the way left its really weird. Anytips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## thenextsrv (Jun 6, 2006)

This is what I did and I'm not making this up. I would get some shag balls and take a driver and a baseball bat out with me. Put the bat behind you when you swing the club. Then step back=fall on your butt. Eventually youll stop. Maybe a little harsh but it works!


----------



## wiseman405 (Jun 10, 2006)

I used to slice it all the time. But my best mates dad just told me (right hander) brring your left leg vertually in line with the club. And it has worked for me. No harm in trying!


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

Getting rid of the baseball swing is one of the hardest things to do... I just started playing golf last year and I hadnt played any baseball for about 3 years. If you are like me playing baseball or softball since youth its going to be a mental issue as well as repetition. I literally have been scolded on the course by friends to stop it. I think having a buddy go to the range with you and taping your swing and having someone remind you will help. I am still just getting rid of the baseball swing but I have been playing a lot more lately where as last year I played sparingly.
I have a huge mirror in my home and I practice my swing and stance at each stage of my swing to know what feels right.


----------



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

Strengthen Your Grip 

Chronic slicers have trouble getting their hands rotated through impact. Start by gripping the club in the fingers rather than the palm of your hand. At address, make sure you are able to see two or three knuckles of the left hand. This "strengthening" of the grip allows the hands to work actively.


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

I should have mentioned unless someone see's the swing its hard to correct the flaw... it could be the grip, stance, moving your feet during the swing, left arm not being straight, swinging outside in(or vice versa cant remember whats right), not staying on plane(dipping shoulders) etc...


----------



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

You are absolutley correct - A good place to start would be to take a 1 hour lesson and have a pro observe your swing and give you pointers.


----------

